# FD-5501 cable routing - is this right?



## Tricio (Feb 11, 2009)

I rebuilt a bike (~1989 Trek 1400) for a friend over the weekend using some old Shimano 5500 series 105 components.

Everything works well, but I am concerned about about how the cable is routed after the bottom bracket guide up to the front derailleur. The bare cable is rubbing on one of the hinge (not sure if that is the right term). Is this normal? I can not find any other way to route the cable to prevent this & the derailleur is working good.

Here are a couple of pics (chain on big ring & small ring) to show what I am talking about.

















Anyone have any suggestions? Or is it fine as it is?

Thanks!


----------

